# Enough Already!!!



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2008)

I have had enough of feeling damp!

Right, do you think it would be possible to do some sort of collective mind cosmic ordering thingy to get the sun to some out and hang around for a bit...

I'll start off by posting a postive sun image...







oh hang on...the cosmos might send a friggin hurricane...how about this...






That's better...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 18, 2008)

25° here and sunny! 

Let the Sun Shine by Army of Lovers, some FABULOUS costumes and make up!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bmI51Jfq0E4


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I have had enough of feeling damp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




now am I the only person who thinks this look a little bit wrong


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2008)

Lmao!!!:d


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2008)

Isambard said:


> 25° here and sunny!
> 
> Let the Sun Shine by Army of Lovers, some FABULOUS costumes and make up!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bmI51Jfq0E4



OK firstly...I WANT THAT CORSET!!!! I also want the tits to go in it but a girl can't have it all...thats why socks were invented.

secondly...wtf is going on with that geezers eyes! 

and lastly...

*Cum to bristol so we can camp it up at vibes!!!*


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 19, 2008)

This weather is making my hair go from this







to this


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

Heh. 

I shouldn't laugh, I mean, I'm only escaping by wearing a hat.

If I take it off, I look like a 70s footballer.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 19, 2008)

We could do what this chap has, and get our hair cut in to the shape of a hat


----------



## Mation (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^ 

Jesus _christ_!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2008)

The sun's finally out in Bristol - where shall we all go ?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 25, 2008)

LilJen said:


> We could do what this chap has, and get our hair cut in to the shape of a hat



OMG!!!



I'd like some sunshine too please. I've been trying to dry the tent out for a week and its still wet


----------



## xenon (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone go to the jazz thing on King Street? Was a nice afternoon yesterday. Got a bit chilly in the evening.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 26, 2008)

xenon said:


> Anyone go to the jazz thing on King Street? Was a nice afternoon yesterday. Got a bit chilly in the evening.



I was there Sunday afternoon and it was lovely. Mainly just to be sitting outside with old friends having a natter for one of the only times this summer, goddammit. 

The jazz turned to jizz when I returned Sunday evening so I beat a hasty retreat to the house of some new Bristol buddies instead.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 26, 2008)

LilJen said:


> The jazz turned to jizz when I returned Sunday evening so I beat a hasty retreat to the house of some new Bristol buddies instead.



Wee bit too much info there LilJen, I'm a shy country boy from that there Somerset!


----------

